# Apple Watch series 7



## ronalddheld

https://www.engadget.com/apple-watch-series-7-leak-and-body-temperature-132421478.html


----------



## TraserH3

Thanks. Also here with some renders:








Apple Watch Series 7 to Feature Two Major Upgrades


The upcoming Apple Watch Series 7 is rumored to feature two main upgrades, according to recent reports. The first significant change is a...




www.macrumors.com


----------



## ronalddheld

The Apple Watch Series 7 could use a neat new trick to boost battery life


Compared to its forerunners, the upcoming Apple Watch Series 7 could pack a smaller processor, which in turn might make a battery size upgrade possible.




www.phonearena.com


----------



## USMC0311

Alleged Apple Watch Series 7 CAD Renders Reveal New Design With Flat Edges and Larger Display


The upcoming Apple Watch Series 7 will feature flat edges, a larger display thanks to smaller bezels, and a more prominent speaker, according to new...




www.macrumors.com





Another leaked update.


----------



## BarracksSi

I'm going to temporarily pause my self-imposed restriction on commenting about rumors...

I'd really have to see how it would feel on-wrist if it turns out to be flat-sided. I've liked how the current rounded case has been more comfortable than almost any other watch I have.

I can imagine that it might increase the internal volume a touch, but it's always going to be tight, and I don't think they'd be able to add any components above or below the strap cutouts (which is where the greatest change would show up).

I also guess it had to eventually match up with the style of all the other Apple hardware, too. I wish they'd leave well enough alone, though.

I hope for two things: 1. that the rumor is wrong, and 2. if the rumor is correct, then I hope that the watch doesn't begin to suck.


----------



## vmgotit

If the rumors are right about the blood glucose monitor, I would seriously consider getting one. Vance.


----------



## edhchoe

I don't use my AW as a health oriented tracking watch as much as I used to.
I mostly wear it for alarms and notifications and controlling stuff.
I keep wishing for a thinner non-health version without the heart beat sensor.


----------



## ronalddheld

The Apple Watch Series 7 could come in slightly bigger 41mm and 45mm sizes


The upcoming Apple Watch Series 7 might have more than sharp edges and a boxier design! Recent leaks imply that size choice will also be different than the predecessors.




www.phonearena.com


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> The Apple Watch Series 7 could come in slightly bigger 41mm and 45mm sizes
> 
> 
> The upcoming Apple Watch Series 7 might have more than sharp edges and a boxier design! Recent leaks imply that size choice will also be different than the predecessors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.phonearena.com


Oh god I hope not.


----------



## utzelu

After seeing the new leaked renders I don't think I am going to get the AW7. I find the new design just awful - it looks like a bar of soap. The current AW version is already minimalistic, borderline blandness, with only the straps, the nice watch faces plus the AOD making it acceptable as an object to wear. Apple understood better than anyone that wearables are also fashion accessories. I'm not sure if it's a symptom of Johny Ive leaving the company, but seems the current Apple lost its design mojo.


----------



## Pongster

ronalddheld said:


> The Apple Watch Series 7 could come in slightly bigger 41mm and 45mm sizes
> 
> 
> The upcoming Apple Watch Series 7 might have more than sharp edges and a boxier design! Recent leaks imply that size choice will also be different than the predecessors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.phonearena.com


Maybe the sharper edge is for getting the blood to monitor the blood sugar levels.


----------



## BarracksSi

utzelu said:


> After seeing the new leaked renders I don't think I am going to get the AW7.


This is why I normally never comment on, or even _look_ at, rumors. There's no way to win with them. Either we get ourselves hyped up for features that don't get released, or we cement disappointment about features or design that still may not be true.


----------



## utzelu

BarracksSi said:


> This is why I normally never comment on, or even _look_ at, rumors. There's no way to win with them. Either we get ourselves hyped up for features that don't get released, or we cement disappointment about features or design that still may not be true.


I am afraid in this case the rumors could be true. They usually were in the past few years. We will see in a couple of weeks&#8230;


----------



## BarracksSi

utzelu said:


> I am afraid in this case the rumors could be true. They usually were in the past few years. We will see in a couple of weeks&#8230;


I remember all the fan-made "Apple Watch" ideas floating around since the iPod debuted, and then late 2014 rolled around and the launch was imminent. "Pleeeeeeeaaaaaasssse don't suck," I thought as I was standing in the Apple Store and watching the beginning of the keynote announcement (I wasn't there on purpose; we happened to be out shopping that day).

Like with any other watches, I reserve judgment until I get it on my wrist. Which is another reason I hate rumor mills.


----------



## ronalddheld

The Apple Watch Series 7 is facing major production challenges and a near-certain delay


While we still fully expect the Apple Watch Series 7 to go official in September, its release could well be delayed due to recently discovered quality issues.




www.phonearena.com


----------



## umarrajs

Excited about the increase in screen size.
Looking forward to it and the Worldtimer (Atlas) watch face.


----------



## ronalddheld

Really true?








Apple Watch Series 7 likely to be available in limited quantities at launch


The Apple Watch Series 7 will be available in limited quantities at launch due to production issues




www.phonearena.com


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> Really true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apple Watch Series 7 likely to be available in limited quantities at launch
> 
> 
> The Apple Watch Series 7 will be available in limited quantities at launch due to production issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.phonearena.com


It's not true till it happens.

Rumor sites suck.


----------



## ronalddheld

Apple event 2021: How to watch and what to expect


The iPhone 13 and Apple Watch Series 7 event is happening on September 14. Here's how to watch it live and what products to expect.




www.phonearena.com




September 14th.


----------



## BarracksSi

Whew. No sharp edges.

(might as well speculate that the leaks were designed to find out _who_ is leaking)

I'll watch the presentation after I get home.


----------



## utzelu

BarracksSi said:


> Whew. No sharp edges.
> 
> (might as well speculate that the leaks were designed to find out _who_ is leaking)


Yep, thanks God for not being true. I actually like better the new design, it looks a bit more rounded.


----------



## ronalddheld

Missed it, was out all day.


----------



## AnonPi

BarracksSi said:


> Whew. No sharp edges.


Yeah, I think that was deliberately planted misinformation designed to ferret out leakers.


----------



## kjc28

So glad 7 doesn't have flat edges. I really like the curved screen. I am ordering mine as soon as pre-order opens. I've been using a 3, and almost upgraded to 6. Now I'm glad I held out for 7.


----------



## utzelu

kjc28 said:


> So glad 7 doesn't have flat edges. I really like the curved screen. I am ordering mine as soon as pre-order opens. I've been using a 3, and almost upgraded to 6. Now I'm glad I held out for 7.


Yep, the S7 is a better choice, with the dust resistance and the harder/thicker glass.


----------



## ronalddheld

The Apple Watch Series 7 finally has an official pre-order and release date


Following a September 14 announcement and a shorter than originally anticipated delay, the Apple Watch Series 7 is ready for an October 15 commercial debut.




www.phonearena.com


----------



## utzelu

I have just sold my AW5 in anticipation of the S7 release, but now I don't know whether to get one or wait for few more months and enjoy my other watches. The new screen seems like a nice upgrade. Bummer about the battery life, although it does charge faster.


----------



## sanman28

Figures. Just got my wife a SS 6 not too long ago. Like my luck getting phones….the new one is always announced soon after. I prefer analog watches, thank goodness.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

For future reference, Apple phones and watches are traditionally released annually in the early autumn. Refresh cycles of their computers and tablets are less predictable, but phones and watches are like clockwork. Or is that watchwork? (Or phonework?)


----------



## BarracksSi

sanman28 said:


> Figures. Just got my wife a SS 6 not too long ago. Like my luck getting phones….the new one is always announced soon after. I prefer analog watches, thank goodness.


The good thing is, the watch will keep running fine all the way till the battery goes flat, at least. WatchOS 8, which just came out, still supports the Series 3, which was released four years ago (and Apple still sells new, come to think of it). She can keep the Series 6 knowing that it had been the best smartwatch on the market till last month (just because there's a newer one doesn't mean the old one suddenly sucks, either).


----------



## BarracksSi

Longtime Apple blogger/critic John Gruber posted his review of the Series 7 yesterday:








Apple Watch Series 7


There are very few reasons to consider buying a Series 7 other than the reasons why anyone ever buys a new watch: because you like the way it looks. Apple Watch is a watch that happens to be a computer, not a computer that you happen to wear on your wrist. Evaluate the upgrade decision like you...




daringfireball.net





Among other things, he talks about how much larger the new watch feels — it's maybe one millimeter bigger (end-to-end), but the usable display takes up almost the entire front glass. I started with a 42mm first-gen then eventually got the 44mm S4 that I wear now. I'd have to try on the S7 in-store to decide for sure between their current 45 and 41 sizes. My bands are all for the 42- and 44-mm sizes, but I don't have many of them anyway (three OEM Sport bands and a cheap stainless bracelet), so it's not like I'm totally locked in with the larger size.


----------



## jason1971

BarracksSi said:


> Longtime Apple blogger/critic John Gruber posted his review of the Series 7 yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apple Watch Series 7
> 
> 
> There are very few reasons to consider buying a Series 7 other than the reasons why anyone ever buys a new watch: because you like the way it looks. Apple Watch is a watch that happens to be a computer, not a computer that you happen to wear on your wrist. Evaluate the upgrade decision like you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daringfireball.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Among other things, he talks about how much larger the new watch feels — it's maybe one millimeter bigger (end-to-end), but the usable display takes up almost the entire front glass. I started with a 42mm first-gen then eventually got the 44mm S4 that I wear now. I'd have to try on the S7 in-store to decide for sure between their current 45 and 41 sizes. My bands are all for the 42- and 44-mm sizes, but I don't have many of them anyway (three OEM Sport bands and a cheap stainless bracelet), so it's not like I'm totally locked in with the larger size.


Yes, I was very interested in his description that now the 41mm feels like 'regular' and the 45mm like 'large.' I've been planning to upgrade. my 40mm S4 and was thinking about the 45mm, even though I think it seems a little intrusive. Now I'm back to planning for the 41mm, which will also work with my current straps.

Speaking of straps, I just learned about this, which also makes me realize my use of Apple's measuring tool was definitely wrong, because I thought I couldn't get a solo loop in my size: Better Approach to Solo Loop Sizing.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Yes, it seems this is one I'll have to see in person. Since I use my Apple Watch mainly as an interface to a medical device, I was thinking of buying the larger size this time to be more readable by sleep-bleared eyes in the middle of the night, but if it's going to look like a Panerai-saized watch on my spare wrist, I might not.


----------



## Hson

I'm having mixed feelings about this one. But I love the larger screen display upgrade. Hope it'll be worth the shot.

Sent from my CPH2239 using Tapatalk


----------



## utzelu

I am curious if/when we'll get a review of the screen durability compared with the S5/6.


----------



## BarracksSi

Marques Brownlee posted his video review a couple days ago. He quickly shows how the qwerty keyboard works, too.

A reminder: the system runs on the same chip as the Series 6. Most of the update is about the chassis, screen, and charging speed. I'd say it's normal for Apple's "tick-tock" upgrade cycle, where one update is a major update all the way into the guts, and the next is an exterior tweak. Like Marques says, you could call this a "6S"-type update.


----------



## BarracksSi

And Rene Ritchie with a couple side-by-side views compared to the S6 and S3 (and making a solid argument for its squared shape instead of switching to a round shape):


----------



## ronalddheld

Apple Watch Series 7 Review


The Apple Watch Series 7 is here, bringing a couple of notable improvements over its predecessor, the Apple Watch Series 6: a bigger display and faster charging. This is our review on the newest Apple Watch.




www.phonearena.com


----------



## Eisenhorn76

I got my series 7 a couple of weeks ago. 

The display is bigger as everyone knows already — but one of the weird things about this release cycle is that Apple got rid of the space grey/silver models in favor of midnight (deep blue) and starlight (light champagne), which was a weird choice. If you want black or silver, you’ll need to pony up for the stainless models, which are in even more limited availability. 

As someone who’s on WUS because I love watches and the details, it’s disappointing that the hardware even on Apple’s own bands don’t match the color of the cases (the pin on the standard silicone strap that comes with the midnight model is space gray) and I haven’t found a manufacturer that’s making straps with hardware that match the new colors. 

Otherwise, I don’t really perceive a difference in day-to-day usage. It’s an Apple Watch with a bigger display basically and that’s all you can really say about it. 

One interesting bit: I use cases when I go out for runs and most of those that fit the older generation (4-6) don’t fit at all or fit but obscure the display just a smidge. A case that does fit almost perfectly are the old X-Doria aluminum protective cases. 

I’ve had mine since the Series 4 and it fit my Series 6 — it’s one of my longest-owned AW accessories at this point — and it doesn’t obstruct the display at all. If you need a case for your AW and can find one in stock somewhere, it’s the one to get.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

BarracksSi said:


> Marques Brownlee posted his video review a couple days ago. He quickly shows how the qwerty keyboard works, too.
> 
> A reminder: the system runs on the same chip as the Series 6. Most of the update is about the chassis, screen, and charging speed. I'd say it's normal for Apple's "tick-tock" upgrade cycle, where one update is a major update all the way into the guts, and the next is an exterior tweak. Like Marques says, you could call this a "6S"-type update.


Indeed. An upgrade to 7 I think is nearly pointless unless you're on a 3 or earlier, on a 4 or below and want always-on, on a 5 or below and want the blood oxygen sensor, or are on the small size and want to upgrade to the large size, in which case this is a great time to upgrade. The latter is my case. Otherwise I would have skipped 7 like I skipped (and never missed) 5.


----------



## jason1971

I've had the new 41mm for about two weeks now, replacing my Series 4, and I definitely notice the difference is display size. That alone made it a worthwhile upgrade for me.


----------



## umarrajs

I had a S5-44mm and was on the fence regarding S7 (45mm).
Took the plunge and the 1mm difference and added screen brightness does pack a punch and is crisper:


----------



## watchcrank_tx

My titanium 45mm series 7 recently arrived (actually, Apple accidentally shipped two of them, which I've been trying to straighten out this past week; fortunately I was only charged for one of them, so the difficulty I'm having returning the spare is more amusing than an annoyance). Between the far larger screen (compared to the 40mm of my old Series 4 and 6) and the sapphire used on the "edition" models (such a silly name!), I'm _*very*_ pleased with the display, and I'm rapidly growing used the larger physical size too. It made sense to be conservative and opt for the small size when I bought my first Apple Watch (Series 4), but given my full-time spare-wrist wear of the AW, I probably should have gone to the larger size when I bought my second, the Series 6.


----------

